# Car Crate Set-Up



## sterregold

When I had a van, I had my crates up on a platform so I could store my chair, bumpers, etc underneath the crates. I then used a tie-down strap to secure everything snugly. I used wire crates because of ventilation, and for security. I could not trust any of my crew in a situation with birds in a soft crate! My friend who has an Element has wire crates in hers, and has put them on top of a drawer system which holds her training gear. If you were worried about rub damage the easiest thing would be to use pipe insulation and just ziptie it around the edges that might come into contact with the vehicle.


----------



## DNL2448

Just this past week I built a raised platform for Breeze's kennel (medium Vari-Kennel) so that I can put it side by side at the back end with Dooleys Large Ferrari crate. Tag's goes behind the front seats. I have a Toyota Highlander. I wish it were a tiny bit wider as it is a tight squeeze when you put everything in there. But it's paid for, so it will do. For long trips we also have a full size diesel with canopy that fits everything much better but is much more expensive to drive.


----------



## sterregold

Here is a custom made setup for an ELement Honda Element with Box

And a sample with two wire crates--mine was sort of like this but with a single platfor so I had more flexibility with the storage space underneath AgilityNerd : Honda Element "Dog Mobile"

Here is one using Varikennels OakLines.com - Projects - Honda Element Dog Platform


----------



## hollyk

I see alot of home built platforms with drawers underneath for equipment. Also anyone getting new crates are buying these, Ruff Tough Kennels-Dog Crates, Dog Kennels and Dog Carriers. 
They're are expensive but well made. They have a slighly smaller footprint so they fit side by side better, and are hard sided so the dogs tend to rest against the sides more.


----------



## Maxs Mom

I would love to build a platform to put my crates on. Not sure I have the room when we have the seats up. 

I have the Precision crates SUV side by side units. They are narrower than standard crates (21") and I LOVE THEM!!!! Not only do they fit really nicely in my Explorer, but they also sit nicely side by side in hubby's Focus wagon. They have doors at both ends so when we travel with Teddi who won't ride in the crate, we open both doors so she can get all the way to to front where we make a nice bed for her to lay on. Belle is too big to get in one of those crates. The doors are too small for her. She gets in the door. Belle and Teddi don't ride in crates... I know they should but they never have, and don't like it. 

You could just pad the corners of your crates with rags or something to keep them from scratching the inside. I don't know if mine do or not, I just don't care. My car is 5 years old.


----------



## IowaGold

Here's my set-up (Dodge Grand Caravan):


----------



## BayBeams

My Toyota Sienna van looks similar to this except I have a third crate set up facing to the side of the side entry door. works great!


----------



## GoldenSail

Thanks everyone! Right now I only have a standard crate size so it doesn't fit unless I take both seats out. The soft crate fits though with both seats in. I only have the one dog right now and I don't foresee that changing for a few more years. I love the platform set-ups though. 

My friend has a huge truck and she fits three crates on a platform with a small aisle you can crawl down to let them out. She slides her wingers under the platform. But...I don't want the gas mileage of a truck myself.

Max's mom I am really impressed you can fit two crates in a Focus Wagon. That was my old car I just traded in. I have a wider crate so it would only have fit one.


----------



## sammydog

I am trying to find it online, but I got pipe insulation at home depot. You can use it on the corners to protect your car like a bumper. Its not the prettiest thing. But it works. It is already cut up the side, so you just open it up and wrap it around.

Tubolit 3/4 in. x 6 ft. Polyethylene Pipe Wrap Insulation-OEP07838 at The Home Depot


----------



## Maxs Mom

I like that idea Jessica, but.... I worry Gabby would eat it. :no: She is not good when Quinn is out working and she is in the crate. We got Primo Pads for crate pads and they are SNUG in the crate so she can't get those up. She is a STINKER. Before I would use the crate when we went to the local park to train, I would leave one dog in the car one dog working. Park is just a few blocks from my house..... Gabby ripped the rear defrost off my Explorer. We bought the crates later that week...... Sigh


----------



## DNL2448

Took a quick pic of my set up. Tag's crate is behind the drivers seat sideways.










Pigeons on top when going to field work. I call this the ******* Dog Truck


----------



## GoldenSail

Well first week with the new car and it already smells like wet dog  Anyone have this problem? Any air freshener recommendations?


----------



## Tatnall

GoldenSail said:


> Well first week with the new car and it already smells like wet dog  Anyone have this problem? Any air freshener recommendations?


I bought a used chassis mount from a smoker. A year and a half later it sometimes still gets that smell, plus all the raingear hanging in the back seat and drive through meals can get it pretty stinky, even though there are no wet dogs.

I tried the air fresheners that go in the ac vents but they were a little overpowering. I buy the cherry scented pine tree ones in bulk and put a new one on the clothes rack when necessary. Seems to do okay.


----------



## Radarsdad

Laura, I hate to tell you this. But that is way too neat and organized for a ******* dog truck!!
I don't see enough mud and dirt on it!


----------



## DNL2448

Yes, but that picture was taken before we set out for training!


----------



## AmbikaGR

This is my setup. I don't feel soft crates provide the optimum safety that wire crates provide.


----------



## GoldenSail

Hank do you do anything extra to secure the wire crates? I have had people tell me they are slightly afraid of the wire crates in an accident because they could collapse on the dog.


----------



## AmbikaGR

GoldenSail said:


> Hank do you do anything extra to secure the wire crates? I have had people tell me they are slightly afraid of the wire crates in an accident because they could collapse on the dog.



They are secured with by two ratchet straps, you can see one of the orange straps to far right. They go diagonally from the rear corner to the front corner. They have no movement at all.


----------

